# GT: Game 81 @ Suns 4/17



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@









Clippers
















At

Suns

















Game will be on FSN Prime Ticket locally and NBA League Pass nationally for those who still care besides me. Scheduled for a 7:30 Tip Off


Q's Prediction: Suns Win 129-81
Q's Prediction Record: 48-32
*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the Suns will rest their big time players, especially since they played yesterday. Last thing they need is to be tired, which they ended up being last year in the playoffs so I don't think they will chance it and they should rest their players. The Clippers need to win and hope big time that the Warriors lose.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I would like to see the scrubs try to run the phoenix offense. (if starters rest). Curious to see how many points 3rd teir players can score in my favorite offense of the nba


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

realistically, i dont see how the Warriors can faulter even with a totally manned Mavs team, and knowing the Clippers luck they would probably even lose against the Sun reserves...
with that said 

i am going to watch the game from pre-game to post game analyis, and record every minute of it on some Dvd Recorded a friend let me borrow .....
i am going to hope for a "Miracle Tuesday" tomorrow....

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Dallas will try to help us and beat the Warriors. They dont want to face them in the first round. Warriors have their numbers this year.
To be honest, it doesnt matter if we make the playoffs or not. It will be over before it even started anyways.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Dallas will try to help us and beat the Warriors. They dont want to face them in the first round. Warriors have their numbers this year.
> To be honest, it doesnt matter if we make the playoffs or not. It will be over before it even started anyways.


i think you're confusing us with the Lakers.


----------



## nicklebee (Apr 18, 2005)

Good Luck Clips!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

nicklebee said:


> Good Luck Clips!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :yay: :clap2:


Is that Darrell's car?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Is that Darrell's car?



i was wondering the same thing...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup, that is Darrell's car


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

oh yeah, i noticed your score prediction...nice

129-81???

48 point loss, nice...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT for 3!!!

Amare gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT for another 3!!!

Brand with a monster block on Barbosa!!

Nash misses but Bell gets it and misses a 3.

Maggette misses a layup.

Bell breaks away and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette turns it over.

TT with the steal.

Hart misses but Maggette gets it and misses.

Jones misses a shot, Ross with monster d on that.

Ross misses in and out.

Loose ball foul on Ross.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Both teams playing pretty bad thus far, but Clippers have played damn well defensively. They need to score, rebound and keep their heads in the game because the Suns are due to go on a run in the game, and that'll kill the Clippers, so they need to capitalize and try to get as big of a cushion they can right now with the Suns being somewhat cold. Up 2 won't do it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha stupid peice of **** Suns already have 9 3s !!! 9!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Barbosa hits a 3.

Kaman grabs the Brand miss and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Marion misses two flips.

TT misses but Brand gets it.

Brand travels, that was no travel..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit i thought the Suns were gonna take it easy since its the end of the season but they are playing all their guys things seem more and more grim especially if the Suns are shooting a million 3s like always ......and teh Clippers arent helping the cause by playing like ****...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw misses a 3.

Kaman bricks a jumper.

Barbosa misses a 3, Diaw gets it but steps out.

Hart misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 21
Suns 20

Pretty ugly quarter by both teams. Both teams have a bad shooting percentage. I hope the Suns start resting their players in the 2nd quarter and 2nd half, which I think the will/must do.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Suns are not shooting like 99% like they always shoot and the Clippers did not take advantage of it ....DAMNIT


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 21-20 at the end of one. It's a wonder they are up, besides on defense, they have been playing pretty horrible, not being able to close out, box out among other stuff. Suns have not hit shots yet, and when they do, it'll be all over for the Clippers unless they play with some intensity.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses, Maggette gets it and gets blocked.

Kaman makes a tough shot.

TT fouls Diaw, non-shooting.

Jones misses a 3.

Cassell jumper.

Marion hits a quick layup.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Jones hits a quick jumper.

TT posts up and it SPINS in and out.

Diaw drives and scores.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that James Jones sucks and he is scoring against the Clippers is annoying


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Maggette makes the FT.

Diaw misses a dunk but he gets a foul??? TT didn't do anything.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they really should pound it inside, or Corey atleast drive cuz they have no shot blocker out there with Amare on the bench, and Marion is guarding Sam so he cant come over...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diaw misses both FT's.

Cassell to Kaman for the layup.

Barbosa banks it high.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot. Questionable call but a good makeup call for the Diaw


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers still up 1, 30-29 with 8:08 left. Sammy is shooting two when the game comes up. Clippers need to pound it in and have Corey slash with no Amare in there. Marion is on Sammy, so he can't help out, and if he does, Sam will either hit his shot, drive and dish like the previous possession or get fouled like this one. C'mon Clipper-Nation! I believe


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boo no Dallas starters are playing... Stupid Dallas.... :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Marion gets fouled, non-shooting.

Sigh... I don't know if this game means anything since Dallas is resting...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Great... Warriors are pretty much guaranteed a W and we'll have to fight to avoid elimination...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Boo no Dallas starters are playing... Stupid Dallas.... :curse:


I don't know what's stupider, Dallas sitting their starters for like 4 games and taking them out of their groove, or Phoenix playing all their starters instead of giving them some much needed rest, esp. Nash


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

did you guys see the ****ing line up the Mavs started against the Warriors???

****ing sons of *****es pieces of ****s


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 37-35 with 6:10 left to go in the half. Clippers need this win, and the Mavericks need to win. Hopefully the Blazers decide to play spoiler tomorrow. Let's go Clippers, Let's GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its already asking for alot the Clippers beating the Suns with their full squad, but the Mavs winning with the lineup they starteD?? 

we really need a miracle now.....


**** the mavs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope Dallas lays an egg in the playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahhaa 
when Ralph talked about the lineup the Mavs have out there....
Mike said "its just not right...."


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I hope Dallas lays an egg in the playoffs.


serious, **** em i used to like em, and Nowitzi but **** all the Mavs organization now all from Marc Cuban all the way to Avery Johnson.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha we gotta pray the former Laker Devean George has a career night or something ****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah its funny Ralph keeps on referring to the Mavs team out against the Warriors ...

"The Mavs B team"

:lol:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

4:18 GS - A. Harrington made a 28-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: S. Jackson
4:35 DAL - Shot clock violation


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahah damn really could the Warriors be given a game more than this or what


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out taken with 1:55 left and Clippers lead 47-43. Ross is playing big for the Clippers. C'mon Mavericks B Team! I don't know what's stupider, Mavs taking their key players out of a groove by sitting them, or the Suns not giving Nash any much needed rest and risking injury to him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

great effort by the Clips tonight so far. Key to beating the Suns is to attack the glass, which we did well in last night and you guys so far tonight. Brand's really come alive this past month, pity if he doesn't get to sniff the playoffs...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 50-48 at the half if anybody else cares. Mavs are handing the game to the Warriors it seems, so a win here would be nice, if anything to save face, but forget it, playoffs are done. Damn Mavs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess Dallas wants to lose in the first round. Another reason why I hate the last week or two of the season. Teams ruin chances of some by tanking games. :clap:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh i was keepin hope alive but after what the Mavs did tonight, even if the Clippers win which is gonna be a fight in itself, things are hopeless...there is no point in watching anymore eh latez.i know who ima be cheering for in the 1st round.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 65-63 with less then 6 minutes to go in the third. Our playoff hopes are in the hands of the Blazers, if Clippers can escape with a win tonight over a team giving 100%, as opposed to .100%.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 69-63 with 3:08 left in the third. Cassell just got called for a foul after a picture perfect box-out, which sucks. Clippers can't do much but take care of the task at hand, which is earning a victory, as opposed to get one handed to them. That Steve Javie horrible call is big now isn't it? I said it would be, and it is.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Suns take the lead after three, 71-74. At least Phoenix is trying and will ride a nice finish to the season into the playoffs, not good news for the Lakers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

8:45 left to go in the game and Suns lead 76-79. Kaman to shoot two when the game is back in full swing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5:25 left as Clippers lead 85-84


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

3:00 minutes flat left and Clippers lead 91-90.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers win.....now they need the Blazers to pull an upset and to take care of business tomorrow.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Nice win!! I have no respect whatsoever for the Mavericks now...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Nice win!! I have no respect whatsoever for the Mavericks now...


serious, yes the Clippers should have not even have to rely on the Mavs, but still you would think someone like Avery Johnson would have had some class.....and i dont believe in the whole "tanking" theories
going around but really...SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP THE STARTING LINEUP FOR THE MAVS tonight 
come the **** on......:curse:


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Clippers win.....now they need the Blazers to pull an upset and to take care of business tomorrow.


Sorry. Slim chance of that. We're missing Joel (knee), Zach (surgery), LA (heart), Roy (knee), and Ime (head and knees).


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> Nice win!! I have no respect whatsoever for the Mavericks now...


Nothing like a tank job. Really more of an insult to golden state.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Never know man....the young guys might come out and play hard and kick the warrior's butts tomorrow. 

Go Clippers!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

SLAM said:


> Sorry. Slim chance of that. We're missing Joel (knee), Zach (surgery), LA (heart), Roy (knee), and Ime (head and knees).


damn, no Roy? ****, who else is there that is potentially a threat, hows Webster been playing?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Mavericks are the stupidest team ever. I'm going to pray for a first round upset.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Way. To. Go. Avery Johnson...

You suck.

Anyway, it was nice to see Tim Thomas step up and join EB to help carry the load in the 1st half. Hart came up with some big baskets/free throws late and we held on. Nice win, but it only matters if GS loses tomorrow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers miss the playoffs I hope the Mavs lose in the first round. :devil: :devil_2: 
It is unfortunate that a nice win over the Suns might and probably will end up being worthless...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Strong win for the Clips. Not handing anything to us (like Dallas did?).

Warriors announcers suggested that Dallas might be trying to help the W's get the 7 seed, thus allowing Dallas to avoid the Warriors in the 1st round.

And I know I haven't been in the Clippers board in a while, but wouldn't you be more pissed at your team for losing to the Kings at home than the Mavs for resting their starters/avoiding a team they have problems with?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

bruindre said:


> resting their starters/avoiding a team they have problems with?


what's with the persistent delusion that dallas is afraid of golden state. Clearly that's the matchup the mavs want.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bruindre said:


> And I know I haven't been in the Clippers board in a while, but wouldn't you be more pissed at your team for losing to the Kings at home than the Mavs for resting their starters/avoiding a team they have problems with?


you bet your *** i am. the mavs owe us nothing; the clips shot themselves in the foot with that pathetic loss, and they have no one to blame but themselves for the current mess they're in. be reasonable people. 

although this is not to say i'm not hoping for a first round upset between the warriors and mavs. that should be a good one.

EDIT: they basically got blown out at home. that itself shows the clippers don't deserve it. i cannot possibly express all my frustrations with this team.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

cadarn said:


> what's with the persistent delusion that dallas is afraid of golden state. Clearly that's the matchup the mavs want.


The 'delusion' probably lies in the track record over the last few years. Say what you want about the playoffs being a different beast. W's sucked *** last year, still won 3 of 4 from the Mavs. Swept them this year in the regular season.

Or it might be re-occuring 'delusions' Warriors have when Nellie brings a Warriors team into the playoffs as an underdog ('89 against the Jazz, '91 against the Spurs).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bruindre said:


> The 'delusion' probably lies in the track record over the last few years. Say what you want about the playoffs being a different beast. W's sucked *** last year, still won 3 of 4 from the Mavs. Swept them this year in the regular season.
> 
> Or it might be re-occuring 'delusions' Warriors have when Nellie brings a Warriors team into the playoffs as an underdog ('89 against the Jazz, '91 against the Spurs).


**** if you guys make the playoffs in place of us, atleast whoop on the Mavs............


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

it's quite the compliment that the mavs would rather play the warriors than the clippers...however, that doesn't make me feel any better about this season...


----------



## nicklebee (Apr 18, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Yup, that is Darrell's car





I think posting pics of Darrel and his car gave us good luck last game. We should do it for the next. And post some pics of him in the GS/POrtland thread. His spirit will help Clips win and GS lose. I guarantee it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nicklebee said:


> I think posting pics of Darrel and his car gave us good luck last game. We should do it for the next. And post some pics of him in the GS/POrtland thread. His spirit will help Clips win and GS lose. I guarantee it.



you are wrong about darrell's car being the good luck charm...the clippers went on their late season run after i started posting this:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i thought the mavs want to play the lakers instead of the warriors.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> i thought the mavs want to play the lakers instead of the warriors.



yeah i know...just trying to squeeze out any positives from this ****ed up situation...




:cheers: here's to baron and jason tweeking their ankles in the first quarter...nothing career threatening mind you...if that happened warriorfan64's head would probably explode...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well, win or lose, our lottery slot is already locked, we cant gain anything from winning nor loosing tonight, so might as well win.


----------

